# Any breeders in Ohio?



## Venomous_Syndrome (Dec 4, 2009)

Hey everybody I was just wondering if anyone knew about some breeders in Ohio. I've looked at every website I could find that related to Ohio but every time I look on their site the contact information is out of date and the last litter of pups are all registered as being born in 08. So if anybody knows of a APBT breeder in Ohio please let me know Thanks!


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

Many breeders do not breed every year or back to back litters . This is because first off it isn't good for the dogs to keep pumping out pups. Doing a breeding properly takes times and money, not to mention the work of properly socializing and caring for the litter. Add to that good owners are far and few between and there are a lot of great dogs in shelters.... That is why many reputable /responsible breeders don't have TONS of litters.

If you are interested in a particular kennel e-mail them and ask. They may not be breeding any more or they may just not have the breeding listed.

Many also plan things without announcing to the general public right away or they have started a waiting list.

Also you may have to go out of state to find exactly what you want. Don't focus on just your state. There are plenty of breeders pout there in the surrounding areas.


----------



## Bethb2007 (Jul 5, 2009)

Hi there,
I would suggest Integrity APBTs. Just do a google search. They are an established kennel that breed in Ohio, that I know of, offhand, I am sure there may be a few others. . They do breed "show" dogs, not gamebred dogs, so if looking for gamebred, I could look some up for you.

I would stay away from anyone breeding for color or size, right off. So if you see size mentioned or color on the front page of the site, go somewhere else. 

Oscar Stephany is in Ohio. He has been around for 30/40 years and has the real deal. They are gamebred dogs, and go back to Homer/(original)Virgil lines/CH Tammy. His number is: 724-763-3622


----------



## PhilNPetey (Oct 26, 2009)

Were are you at in Ohio? Im in Toledo


----------



## Venomous_Syndrome (Dec 4, 2009)

Whoa you guys snuck those responses in on me lol. I appreciate the feedback and information Patch-O-Pits  and to answer your question Phil I'm in Dayton. Thanks a lot for the information Beth  I really appreciate you guys a ton!


----------



## CINCINNATIBULLIES (Jan 15, 2009)

my brother and i are both located in the Cincinnati area we both have bully's on our yards i have some gamedogs for contact info check out diamondsbluepits.com


----------



## Triniboy18 (Mar 22, 2009)

Venomous_Syndrome said:


> Hey everybody I was just wondering if anyone knew about some breeders in Ohio. I've looked at every website I could find that related to Ohio but every time I look on their site the contact information is out of date and the last litter of pups are all registered as being born in 08. So if anybody knows of a APBT breeder in Ohio please let me know Thanks!


+1000.

this BSL is killing my chances of ever having an APBT  I really do not want to have to end up buying mine from a BYB here in columbus. I too need help finding breeders here in Ohio.


----------

